# Smoked black mussels pareserve



## africanmeat (Dec 29, 2011)

in July i made cioppino and got  left smoke mussel

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/109719/my-take-on-smoked-cioppino-w-qview

i put them in a jar with vegetable oil and left it in the fridge now thy are ready they got a nice color and a great taste

my wife put it in a salad and the gang polish the plate i Rescued few to show you guys Man they are good a pinch of salt and a beer

 i will smoke more this weekend and preserve them

.

July


























today



















Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Dec 29, 2011)

Ahron, morning.... Man o man those look good.... Looks like our smoked oysters, a superb delicasy.... and it looks like shrimp in the smoker too.....

knock, knock, knock.... that's me at the front door.....    Dave


----------



## bluebombersfan (Dec 29, 2011)

Awesome job!!


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 29, 2011)

Whooo hoo!!

That is some tasty looking chow!!!

   Craig


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 29, 2011)

DaveOmak said:


> Ahron, morning.... Man o man those look good.... Looks like our smoked oysters, a superb delicasy.... and it looks like shrimp in the smoker too.....
> 
> knock, knock, knock.... that's me at the front door.....    Dave


  So where are you the foods is getting cold
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  The shrimps were for the cioppino


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 29, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> Awesome job!!


  Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 29, 2011)

Dang Ahron, Another great recipe, those look absolutely delicious!


----------



## wildflower (Dec 29, 2011)

never heard of this,  you just smoke and put in oil?  do you keep them in the frig? what is this madness


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 29, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Whooo hoo!!
> 
> That is some tasty looking chow!!!
> 
> Craig




  Yes it was now i need to do another one




SmokinAl said:


> Dang Ahron, Another great recipe, those look absolutely delicious!


 You must try it. gos well with salad and beer


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 29, 2011)

wildflower said:


> never heard of this,  you just smoke and put in oil?  do you keep them in the frig? what is this madness


  Yes you smoke the mussels you put it in a jar (sterilize) vegetable oil in to the fridge for minimum 10 weeks  the oil will get the flavor of the smoke mussels and the mussels will mellow down


----------



## venture (Dec 29, 2011)

Ahron, that is just some excellent looking food there!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks it is quick and simple


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 30, 2011)

Now that's it damn it I'm moving to be closer to you and some of that great looking food. Do you hink that I could commute from there to fla you know maybe very week or so. Do you have an extra room I'm pretty good with a knife. ???????????

PS. I have alot of surfboards too


----------



## roller (Dec 30, 2011)

Are those Australian Green Lip mussels?  That looks real good..Nice job !!!!


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 2, 2012)

mballi3011 said:


> Now that's it damn it I'm moving to be closer to you and some of that great looking food. Do you hink that I could commute from there to fla you know maybe very week or so. Do you have an extra room I'm pretty good with a knife. ???????????
> 
> PS. I have alot of surfboards too


  O Yes you are more then welcome  i got a extra room. how good are you with a knife ?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








Roller said:


> Are those Australian Green Lip mussels?  That looks real good..Nice job !!!!


    Thanks no the mussels are rook mussels from south africa


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 2, 2012)

I would like them.

Nice


----------



## that-guy (Jan 2, 2012)

those look amazing. have you ever added anything to the oil like garlic? i want to try some of these


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 4, 2012)

nepas said:


> I would like them.
> 
> Nice




Thanks Rick




THAT-GUY said:


> those look amazing. have you ever added anything to the oil like garlic? i want to try some of these


  Yes i did with oil with chili flavor it was good but the plain one is the best


----------

